# SGI/Bob Sikes Cut



## retired (Oct 29, 2010)

Going down next week for the Seafood Festival at Apalac. and will fish the cut and the shoals.  What's happening right now?  Are the bull reds in the cut?


----------



## slightly grayling (Oct 29, 2010)

I am jealous!  I love that island!


----------



## Mac (Oct 29, 2010)

retired said:


> Going down next week for the Seafood Festival at Apalac. and will fish the cut and the shoals.  What's happening right now?  Are the bull reds in the cut?




I will be there also,

Hope you catch some fish,  sorry I can't help on a report


----------



## d-a (Oct 29, 2010)

retired said:


> Going down next week for the Seafood Festival at Apalac. and will fish the cut and the shoals.  What's happening right now?  Are the bull reds in the cut?



They usually are on the out going tide, I generally fish the eastern jetties. Thats the one that the people will be on. If the weather is nice you should venture out another couple miles and catch some bottom fish.

Also before you get to the cut there is some grass flats on the right(west) that are holding trout right now.

d-a


----------



## retired (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks d-a, appreciate the help.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep, You can catch bull reds at the cut now. The seas for this weekend are Fri 5 to 6, Sat 6 to 7 and sunday 3 to 5 so offshore is out for most folks. the trout and red fishing is great right now.


----------

